

That time that FB lost 80% of its value - zabramow
http://fortune.com/2015/06/18/marc-andreessen-talks-about-that-time-facebook-almost-lost-80-of-its-value/

======
o_nate
Not to mention that about 3 months after the IPO the share price was down
about 50% from the price it traded on the first day.

